# When to stop applying?



## km467 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there! I've frequented this forum for a couple of years now, and it helped me apply for film school in the States for both Fall 2010 and 2011.  

This may be an issue that some of you can relate to, so I thought I'd ask:

I've applied twice to the three schools that I would consider / am amble to attend financially, on the East coast, and have been rejected in both instances (did not make the interview round). Three schools are all that I applied for both times (yes, I've learned how risky that can be); I've done a ton of research, and I don't think I'd be as happy anywhere else.  One of them is quite prestigious, and the other two are well-known but may not be "top tier". I'm 24, have written a couple of feature screenplays that have placed in (but not won) contests, I've done 6 unpaid (eek) internships in film, and have made shorts that have done well at smaller (read: tiny) local festivals, but not elsewhere. 

The first time I applied I made it to the second round for all three schools. This time, I didn't even make that before being rejected - so, I'm going backwards.  The programs I chose were competitive - the rejections weren't a complete surprise - but now I'm wondering if I should apply again.  Finding paid work in film has been basically impossible and I really want to participate in the programs - I know which professors I want to learn from, I know which readings I'm looking forward to most.  Applying twice will do that to you! Oi vey.

I guess I'm just wondering when to stop applying. It's easy to say "Never stop trying!", but I'm starting to feel pathetic, and I'm wondering if the programs may feel the same way. I'm also getting sick of telling my references (and friends, and family, and nosy coworkers) that I was rejected, again, and the thought of doing it a third time makes me feel slightly ill. And the whole US-economy-tanking / insane-debt-load prospect is making me reconsider as well.

When do you stop? Has anyone here ever had doubts before? Has anyone stopped trying? 

Any help would be much appreciated. I've got a pretty thick skin, so don't feel the need to err on the side of encouragement if you feel otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## JKL (Aug 16, 2011)

3rd time's a charm


----------



## km467 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback. 

Small time commitment?! What? Last time, the applications took me about 30+ hours each. 

I guess it's not interfering with my life a lot... As I said in the OP, it's just mainly that I'm starting to feel like my efforts are futile (and I think this extends to my references, and maybe even the schools themselves).


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 16, 2011)

pft, 30hrs each over the course of several months. 
It can be discouraging, but the main part is that you need to build a reel or something to show your commitment to pursuing film.

When you feel that you're ready to go apply again after you create more work then do it. if you're just submitting the same stuff without anything new, then maybe it's not so much of a good idea.

my 2 c


----------



## km467 (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess I just meant more generally, Mike_V.

How many more years am I willing to put off other big plans, other jobs, any long term commitments because I'm trying, wishing, hoping, waiting? When do you, in general, give up? 

Never giving up is fine when your efforts are rewarded with success, but, if they end in without acceptance, or even then, job prospects... (as is the case for most film school applicants: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07...school%20grad&st=cse - pretty grim.)


----------



## HedgesPictures (Aug 27, 2011)

When you don't want to go to film school anymore - that's when you should stop applying.

However, if you are continually rejected you should figure out why. Is your statement of purpose not strong enough? There are lots of threads on this forum and sites on the web that show was you can have a stronger application.

And start looking at other schools. Is "film school" important or is going to XYZ School important? Do you want an education or the name?

If your heart is set on going to film school - then figure out how to go.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry for the late reply. 
Katie, I think you mostly have to balance what you want to do. Apply for film school should not stop you from long term commitments. I know finding a job is hard and all, but there are several ways of going about all this.
you can go through film school, build connects, do internships, and hopefully land a job.
or
you can somehow get yourself in gigs and have yourself become known in the circle and work your way up from there. this is obviously the hard one and extremely rarely profitable because nowadyas, everyone wants a "test trial" of others before they work witht he person. 

So I would say, if you can apply to film school while holding a job or doing other stuff then go for it. You mostly just have to be able to see what you are doing that is making them reject you. Ask people you know, review it yourself, show your work to others to critique, etc.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 28, 2011)

You're 24.  I was 27 when I applied, and if I hadn't gotten in, I had a career backup plan and a writing backup plan, i.e., I was going to go to Japan to teach English for a year and gain some new life experience and perspective.

You don't seem to be answering the question: how much did your apps change from year to year?  Did you indicate growth and determination?  Or did you just turn in the same app that got you to the second round?  The fact that you're using the same references sounds like you're recycling, which is a terrible idea.

Anyway, if you're embarrassed about telling folks you got rejected a third time, that's kind of silly and shouldn't determine if you apply or not.  

If you don't apply this year, go shoot something with the money you save, and use it to apply next year.


----------

